# Rajouter mémoire vive Macbook late 2009



## tangstm (13 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais rajouter de la mémoire vive sur mon macbook6,1 blanc late 2009 mais je sais pas laquelle mettre. Soit 4 soit 8. 8 m'intéresse plus évidemment car j'utilise plein d'appui en meme temps. seulement je ne sais pas quelle est la mémoire vive max que mon ordi peut supporter. 
Sur macway c'est 8 et mes infos système me disent 4 ...

Merci de me transmettre ce que vous savez !! :râteau:


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Voilà la réponse : Maximum Memory	8.0 GB (Actual) 4.0 GB (Apple)

Tu peux donc y aller pour 8 Go


----------



## tangstm (16 Juin 2014)

Serieuuux ?? merci c'est génial je pensais pas du tout que c'était possible je suis trop content ! il faut que je les trouve maintenant ces barrettes ! Merci pour ta réponse !! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h38 ----------

C'est celle là qu'il me faut non ? Sodimm ddr3 machin truc, en tout cas c'est comme ça qu'elle s'appelle dans mes fichiers système ! 

http://www.amazon.fr/Crucial-CT1024...=1402911988&sr=1-9&keywords=mémoire+8+go+ddr3


----------



## Sly54 (16 Juin 2014)

Il te faut plutôt ces caractéristiques : PC3-8500 (1066MHz)
(alors que la réf d'Amazon est 1333 MT/s (PC3-10600))
(mais peut être est-ce compatible ?)


----------



## tangstm (16 Juin 2014)

Alors j'ai fais quelques recherches. Sur ce topic (http://forums.macg.co/macbook/macbook-unibody-late-2009-memoires-1015382.html) le mec dit qu'il veut acheter 2x4go parce qu'apparemment c'est plus efficace d'avoir deux barrettes de 4go que une de 8. 
Sauf que le gars ne dit pas où il trouve ces barrettes parce que le lien qu'il a mis ne fonctionne plus... ! 

Je trouve pas du tout 2x4go, en tout cas avec les bonnes caractéristiques. Et sur le site de Crucial il ne me propose que 4 (2x2go) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h35 ----------

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/14...mm-ddr3-1066-mhz-pc8500-macbook-pro-imac.html 

C'est bon ça non ?  Mais NUIMPACT je sais pas si c'est une bonne marque, meme si les commentaires rendent tous gloire au produit ...


----------



## filalakena (16 Juin 2014)

tangstm a dit:


> Alors j'ai fais quelques recherches. Sur ce topic (http://forums.macg.co/macbook/macbook-unibody-late-2009-memoires-1015382.html) le mec dit qu'il veut acheter 2x4go parce qu'apparemment c'est plus efficace d'avoir deux barrettes de 4go que une de 8.
> Sauf que le gars ne dit pas où il trouve ces barrettes parce que le lien qu'il a mis ne fonctionne plus... !
> 
> Je trouve pas du tout 2x4go, en tout cas avec les bonnes caractéristiques. Et sur le site de Crucial il ne me propose que 4 (2x2go)
> ...


 

va sur le site de crucial 
tu as un utilitaire qui scanne ton mac et te dis quel type de RAM il te faut


----------



## Sly54 (16 Juin 2014)

NuImpact, Crucial, sont de bonnes marques.
On peut aussi avoir de la _no name_, sans avoir de problème pour autant.


----------



## tangstm (16 Juin 2014)

Oui pour Crucial j'avais déjà fais scanner mon système ce matin mais il me propose que de la 2x2go de mémoire. Or il est possible de mettre de la 2x4, je pense que je vais acheter celles de NUIMPACT !

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Sly54 (16 Juin 2014)

Le scanner de Crucial se cale sur les recommandations d'Apple, donc pour ton cas il reste à 2*2 Go.
Autrement il faut chercher les caractéristiques de la barrette _a la mano_


----------



## lomedelouest (7 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour, alors ça a marché?

Pourquoi les gens ne reviennent pas après l'opération pour en rendre compte et dire si celle-ci fut concluante?


----------

